# ACQ



## Johnnywise (Oct 22, 2015)

Hello all, 

Just starting to dip my feet into investing as at 35 I finally have income and am just getting started with retirement saving. I have read the intelligent investor, sleep easy investing and a few other books to try and educate myself. I find i like a little more excitement and involvement than those books generally recommend but have definitely taken some nice tips from the authors. What i planned on doing is keeping an eye on stocks and buying when they get close to their 52 week low(barring no red flags) and sell after they increase 10-20%. 

My first purchase was ACQ (AutoCanada INC) 500 shares at 16.76 its now at 19.97 so about 19% increase and I am second guessing my original strategy and think it might be good to hold as it is a dividend stock. Can anyone offer advice on the stock, or as a newbie, am I just going to catch grief. I have put 20,000 into my RRSP this month and 25,000 into a TFSA all other stocks are non dividend so I am going to stick to my original plan but wondering about what the seasoned forum members think of ACQ as a long term hold.

Thanks


----------



## londoncalling (Sep 17, 2011)

You can always sell half and keep the rest. 
By doing so you will eventually realize what the right move would have been. 
by being half right you are never totally wrong.

Welcome to the forum

Cheers


----------



## Kropew (Nov 24, 2013)

I started a position too in ACQ at around 17$. Im not selling, I will keep buying when the stock shrink back under 18$.


----------

